# Fleabane Daisy, useful?



## honey jhar (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.missouriplants.com/Pinkalt/Erigeron_philadelphicus_page.html
Fleabane Daisy
Has anyone seen a honey bee on one of these? I'd love to weed whack them all down-unless they are useful of course.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

We have those in VA, also, and I have never seen a honey bee on them.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Honey bees don't, but lots of native bees do. So I'd generally leave them alone if they are not someplace you need to mow.


----------

